# Adding Oil Temp Gauge



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I am starting to put together the "List" of gauges and such that will go into a custom gauge cluster for my 400. The parts on the ole' girl range from 70 to 76 (it's a franken-motor). I want to know how every one adds Oil TEMP gauges to their Pontiac's. I am thinking that I will need a place to put the sending unit...

Is there a good place to do that OR do I need an adapter/spacer at the oil filter?

My current stock oil filter adapter has one place for the mechanical oil pressure line and that's it. If I need a adapter/spacer, I could go electrical for both the oil pressure and temp. Anybody have a lead on the correct spacer plate?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Best placement is the oil pan. This is where mine will go, but my engine has yet to be assembled so I can add another bung for it easy enough. The sensor, if a manual type gauge, will be like the water temp sensor. I don't think you can adapt it to plumb off the oil filter housing fitting where the oil pressure switch is.

Check this out. Not sure where your oil drain plug is located as they are different due to years. How to install an oil temperature gauge


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

On a 400, there is also a place for a oil sending unit by the distributor. Not sure if you could plumb a oil temp there.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> On a 400, there is also a place for a oil sending unit by the distributor. Not sure if you could plumb a oil temp there.


The hole may be good for oil pressure, but don't think you would get a very accurate reading of oil temps as you may pick up the heat more from the block itself. The oil pan is the best place for an oil temp sensor.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

All good stuff folks! I agree Jim that the best place would be the pan, but I don't want to commit to that amount of work just yet.

I have found a possible solution that I used on a 67 Rustang (it does seem to read a bit high, but I really don't know what high IS. IIRC it levels out around 240-250F...it's pretty close to the exhaust).

Here's the link to the possible solution...









Oil Filter Sandwich Adapter - 13/16-16 Thread


GlowShift Oil Filter Sandwich Adapters with a 13/16-16 Thread Make It Easy to Install Oil Temp and Pressure Sensors Using the Oil Filter Mounting Location.




www.glowshiftdirect.com





The one in the link (Glow Shift GS-AF4) looks like it will work as far as all the dimensions. The customer service guy said it was 1.17" thick and had an extreme width of 3.5". I have not crawled under the truck to see if there is room, but I will soon. If there is room, but not enough for the pressure sender...I could still use the mechanical type OR try the port by the Dist.















I'll keep at it!


----------

